# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  أستاذ...هذا ابوي..هذا ابوي!!!! أبكت عيون الكثيرييييين

## عماد علي

أستاذ...هذا ابوي..هذا ابوي!!!! أبكت عيون الكثيرييييين 


كان ياسر طفل التاسعة في الصف الرابع .وكنت أعطيهم حصتين في 
الأسبوع .. كان نحيل الجسم .أراه دوماً شارد الذهن .. يغالبه النعاس 
كثيراً .. كان شديد الإهمال في دراسته .بل في لباسه وشعره.. دفاتره 
كانت هي الأخرى تشتكي الإهمال والتمزق !! حاولت مراراً أن يعتني 
بنفسه ودراسته فلم أفلح كثيراً لم يجد معه ترغيب أو ترهيب !! ولا 
لوم أو تأنيب !! ذات يوم حضرت إلى المدرسة في الساعة 
السادسةقبل طابور الصباح بساعة كاملة تقريباً كان يوماً شديد 
البرودة .. فوجئت بمنظر لن أنســـــاه دخلت المدرسة فرأيت في زاوية 
من ساحتها طفلين صغيرين قد انزويا على بعضهما .. نظرت من بعيد 
فإذ بهما يلبسان ملابس بيضاء لا تقي جسديهما النحيلة شدة 
البردأسرعت إليهما دون تردد وإذ بي ألمح ياسر يحتضن أخاه 
الأصغر ( أيمن )الطالب في الصف الأول الابتدائي .ويجمع كفيه الصغيرين 
المتجمدين وينفخ فيهما بفمه ويفركهما بيديه 
منظر لا يمكن أن أصفه وشعور لا يمكن أن أترجمه دمعت عيناي من 
هذا المنظر المؤثر 
ناديته : ياسر ما الذي جاء بكما في هذا الوقت 
؟ ولماذا لم تلبسا لباساً يقيكما من البرد !! فازداد ياسر التصاقاً بأخيه 
ووارى عني عينيه البريئتين وهما تخفيان عني الكثير من المعاناة والألم 
التي فضحتها دمعة لم أكن أتصورها ! ضممت الصغير إليّ فأبكاني 
برودة وجنتيه وتيبس يديه أمسكت بالصغيرين فأخذتهما معي إلى 
غرفة المكتبةأدخلتهما وخلعت الجاكيت الذي ألبسه وألبسته 
الصغير أعدت على ياسر السؤال : ياسر ما الذي جاء بك إلى 
المدرسة في هذا الوقت المبكر ومن الذي أحضركما !؟ 
قال ببراءته : لا 
أدري السائق هو الذي أحضرنا !! قلت : ووالدك قال : والدي مسافر 
إلى المنطقة الشرقيةوالسائق هو الذي اعتاد على إحضارنا حتى بوجود 
أبي 
قلت : وأمــــك !! أمك يا ياسر .. كيف أخرجتكما بهذه الملابس 
الصيفية في هذا الوقت !؟ لم يجب ياسر وكأنني طعنته بسكين بدأ 
ينظر إلى الأرض 
ويقول: 
أ... أم... أمي... أميـ... ثم استرسل بالبكى !! قال أيمن ( الصغير ) : 
ماما عند أخوالي !!!!!! 
قلت : ولماذا تركتكم .. ومنذ متى !؟ 
قال أيمن : 
من زمان .. من زمان !! 
قلت : ياسر . هل صحيح ما يقول أيمن !؟
قال : نعم من زمان أمي عند أخوالي .. أبوي طلقها . وضربها .. وراحت 
وتركتنا .. وبدأ يبكي ويبكي !! 
هدأتهما .. وأنا أشعر بمرارة المعاناة 
وبدأت أنا الآخر بالبكى ولكن حاولت أن أتمالك نفسي وأن أكظم ما 
استطعت ولكي لايفقدان الثقة بأمهما قلت ولكن أمكما تحبكما .. أليس كذلك !؟ 
قال ياسر : إيه .. إيه .. إيه .. وأنا أحبها وأحبها وأحبها .. بس 
أبوي !! وزوجته !! 
ثم استرسل في البكاء !! 
قلت له : ما بكما ألا ترى أمك يا ياسر !؟ 
قال : لا .. لا .. أنا من زمان ما شفتها .. أنا يا أستاذ ودي أشوفها لو 
مرة تكفى ياأستاذ !! 
قلت : ألا يسمح لك والدك بذهابك لها !؟ 
قال : كان يسمح بس من يوم تزوج ما عاد سمح لي !!! 
قلت له : يا ياسر . 
زوجت أبوك مثل أمك .. وهي تحبكم !! 
قاطعني ياسر : لا .. لا . يا أستاذ أمي أحلى .. هذي تضربنا .. ودايم 
تسب أمي عندنا !! 
قلت له : ومن يتابعكما في الدراسة !؟ 
قال : ما فيه أحد يتابعنا .. 
وزوجة أبوي تقول له إنها تدرسنا !! 
قلت : ومن يجهز ملابسكما وطعامكما ؟ 
قال : الخادمة .. 
وبعض الأيام أنا !! لأن زوجة أبوي تمنعها وتخليها تغسل البيت !! 
وأنا اللي أجهز ملابسي وملابس أيمن مثل اليوم ! 
اغرورقت عيناي بالدموع فلم أعد استطيع كظمه.. ! 
حاولت رفع معنوياته . 
فقلت : لكنك رجل ويعتمد عليك ! 
قال : أنا ما أبي منها شيء ! 
قلت : ولماذا لم تلبسا لبس شتوي في هذا اليوم ؟ قال : هي منعتني !! قالت : خذ هذي الملابس وروحوا الآن للمدرسة .. 
وأخرجتني من الغرفة وأقفلتها ! 
قدم المعلمون والطلاب للمدرسة . 
قلت لياسر بعد أن أدركت عمق المعاناة والمأساة 
التي يعيشها مع أخيه : لا تخرجا للطابور 
وسأعود إليكما بعد قليل 
خرجت من عندهما .. 
وأنا أشعر بألم يعتصر قلبي .. 
ويقطع فؤادي !
ما ذنب الصغيرين !؟ 
ما الذي اقترفاه ؟ 
حتى يكونا ضحية خلاف أسري .. وطلاق .. وفراق !! 
أين الرحمة !؟ 
أين الضمير !؟ 
أين الدين !؟ 
بل أين الإنسانية !؟ 
قررت أن تكون قضية ياسر وأيمن .. هي قضيتي !! 
جمعت المعلومات عنهما . 
وعن أسرة أمهما .. 
وعرفت أنها تسكن في الرياض !! 
سألت المرشد الطلابي بالمدرسة عن والد ياسر وهل يراجعه !؟ 
أفادني أنه طالما كتب له واستدعاه .. فلم يجب !! 
وأضاف : الغريب أن والدهما يحمل درجة الماجستير .. 
قال عن ياسر : كان ياسر قمة في النظافة والاهتمام . 
وفجأة تغيرت حالته من منتصف الصف الثالث !! 
عرفت فيما بعد أنه منذ وقع الطلاق !! 
حاولت الاتصال بوالده .. فلم أفلح .. 
فهو كثير الأسفار والترحال .. 
بعد جهد .. حصلت على هاتف أمه !! 
استدعيت ياسر يوما إلى غرفتي 
وقلت له : ياسر لتعتبرني عمك أو والدك .. 
ولنحاول أن نصلح الأمور مع والدك .. 
ولتبدأ في الاهتمام بنفسك !! 
نظر إليَّ ولم يجب وكأنه يستفسر عن المطلوب ! 
قلت له : حتماً والدك يحبك .. 
ويريد لك الخير .. ولا بد أن يشعر بأنك تحبه .. 
ويلمس اهتمامك بنفسك وبأخيك وتحسنك في الدراسة أحد 
الأسباب !! 
هزَّ رأسه موافقاً !! 
قلت له : لنبدأ باهتمامك بواجباتك .. 
اجتهد في ذلك !! 
قال : أنا ودي أحل واجباتي . 
بس زوجة أبوي تخليني ما أحل !! 
قلت : أبداً هذا غير معقول .. أنت تبالغ 
قال : لايأستاذ أنا ما أكذب هي دايم تخليني 
اشتغل في البيت وأنظف الحوش , , , !! 
صدقوني .. 
كأني أقرأ قصة في كتاب !! 
أو أتابع مسلسلة كتبت أحداثها من نسج الخيال !!
قلت : حاول أن لا تذهب للبيت إلا وقد قمت بحل 
ما تستطيع من واجباتك !! 
رأيته .. خائفاً متردداً .. وإن كان لديه استعداد !! 
قلت له ( محفزاً ) : ياسر لو تحسنت قليلاً سأعطيك مكافأة !! 
هي أغلى مكافأة تتمناها !! 
نظر إليَّ .. وكأنه يسأل عن ماهيتها !! 
قلت : سأجعلك تكلم أمك بالهاتف من المدرسة !! 
ما كنت أتصور أن يُحْدِثَ هذا الوعد ردة فعل كبيرة !! 
لكنني فوجئت به يقوم ويقبل عليَّ مسرعاً . 
ويقبض على يدي اليمنى ويقبلها 
وهو يقول : 
تكف .. تكف .. يا أستاذ أنا ولهان على أمي !! بس لا يدري أبوي !! 
قلت له : ستكلمها بإذن الله شريطة أن تعدني أن تجتهد .. 
قال : أعدك !! 
بدأ ياسر .. يهتم بنفسه وواجباته . 
وساعدني في ذلك بقية المعلمين 
فكانوا يجعلونه يحل واجباته في حصص الفراغ . 
أو في حصة التربية الفنية ويساعدونه على ذلك !! 
كان ذكياً سريع الحفظ .. فتحسن مستواه في أسبوع واحد !!! 
( صدقوني نعم تغير في أسبوع واحد ) !! 
استأذنت المدير يوماً أن نهاتف أم ياسر .. 
فوافق .. 
اتصلت في الساعة العاشرة صباحاً . 
فردت امرأة كبيرة السن .. 
قلت لها : أم ياسر موجودة !! 
قالت : ومن يريدها ؟ 
قلت : معلم ياسر !! 
قالت : أنا جدته . يا ولدي وش أخباره .. 
حسبي الله على اللي كان السبب .. 
حسبي الله على اللي حرمها منه !! 
هدأتها قليلاً .. فعرفت منها بعض قصة معاناة ابنتها ( أم ياسر ) !! 
قالت : لحظة أناديها ( تبي تطير من الفرح ) !! 
جاءت أم ياسر المكلومة .. 
مسرعة .. 
حدثتني وهي تبكي !! 
قالت : أستاذ .. 
وش أخبار ياسر طمني الله يطمنك بالجنة !! 
قلت : ياسر بخير .. وعافية .. 
وهو مشتاق لك !! 
قالت : وأنا .. فلم أعد أسمع إلا بكاءها .. ونشيجها !! 
قالت وهي تحاول كتم العبرات : أستاذ ( طلبتك ) 
ودي أسمع صوته وصوت أيمن .. 
أنا من خمسة أشهر ما سمعت أصواتهم !! 
لم أتمالك نفسي فدمعت عيناي !! 
يا لله .. أين الرحمة ؟ أين حق الأم !؟ 
قلت : أبشري ستكلمينه وباستمرار .. 
لكن بودي أن تساعدينني في محاولة الرفع من مستواه .. 
شجعيه على الاجتهاد .. لنحاول تغييره .. 
لنبعث بذلك رسالة إلى والده !!! 
قالت : والده !! ( الله يسامحه ) .. 
كنت له نعم الزوجة . 
ولكن ما أقول إلا : الله يسامحه !! 
ثم قالت : المهم . 
ودي أكلمهم واسمع أصواتهم !! 
قلت : حالاً .. لكن كما وعدتني .. 
لا تتحدثين في مشاكله مع زوجة أبيه أو أبيه !! 
قالت : أبشر ! 
دعوت ياسر وأيمن إلى غرفة المدير وأغلقت الباب .. 
قلت : ياسر .. هذي أمك تريد أن تكلمك !! 
لم ينبت ببنت شفه . 
أسرع إليَّ وأخذ السماعة من يدي 
وقال : أمي .. أمي .. أمي .. 
تحول الحديث إلى بكاء !! 
تركته .. يفرغ ألماً ملأ فؤاده .. 
وشوقاً سكن قلبه !! 
حدثها .. خمسة عشر دقيقة !! 
أما أيمن ... 
فكان حديثها معه قصة أخرى .. 
كان بكاء وصراخ من الطرفين !! 
ثم أخذتُ السماعة منهما . 
وكأنني أقطع طرفاً من جسمي .. 
فقالت لي : سأدعو لك ليلاً ونهاراً .. 
لكن لا تحرمني من ياسر وأخيه !! ولا يعلم بذلك والدهما !! 
قلت : لن تحرمي من محادثتهم بعد اليوم !! وودعتها ! 
قلت لياسر بعد أن وضعت سماعة الهاتف : انصرف وهذه المكالمة 
مكافأة لك على اهتمامك الفترة الماضية .. 
وسأكررها لك إن اجتهدت أكثر !! 
عاد الصغير .. فقبَّل يدي .. 
وخرج وقد افترَّ عن ثغره الصغير ابتسامة فرح ورضى !! 
قال : أوعدك يا أستاذ أن اجتهد وأجتهد !! 
مضت الأيام وياسر من حسن إلى أحسن .. 
يتغلب على مشاكله شيئاً فشيئا .. رأيت فيه رجلاً يعتمد عليه !! 
في نهاية الفصل لأول ظهرت النتائج 
فإذا بياسر الذي اعتاد أن يكون ترتيبه 
بعد العشرين في فصل عدد طلابه ( 26 ) طالباً يحصل على الترتيب 
( السابع ) !! 
دعوته . إليَّ وقد أحضرت له ولأخيه هدية قيمة .. 
وقلت له : نتيجتك هذه هي رسالة إلى والدك .. 
ثم سلمته الهدية وشهادة تقدير على تحسنه .. 
وأرفقت بها رسالة مغلقة بعثتها لأبيه 
كتبتها كما لم أكتب رسالة من قبل .. 
كانت من عدة صفحات !! 
بعثتها . 
ولم أعلم ما سيكون أثرها .. وقبولها !! 
خالفني البعض ممن استشرتهم وأيد البعض !! 
خشينا أن يشعر بالتدخل في خصوصياته !! 
ولكن الأمانة والمعاناة التي شعرت بها دعت إلى كل ما سبق !! 
ذهب ياسر .. يوم الأثنين بالشهادة والرسالة والهدية 
بعد أن أكدت عليه أن يضعها بيد والدة !! 
في صبيحة يوم الثلاثاء .. 
قدمت للمدرسة الساعة السابعة صباحاً .. 
وإذ بياسر قد لبس أجمل الملابس يمسك بيده رجلاً حسن الهيئة 
والهندام !! 
أسرع إليَّ ياسر . 
وسلمت عليه .. 
وجذبني حتى يقبل رأسي !! 
وقال : أستاذ .. هذا أبوي .. هذا أبوي !! 
ليتكم رأيتم الفرحة في عيون الصغير .. 
ليتكم رأيتم الاعتزاز بوالده .. 
ليتكم معي لشعرتم بسعادة لا تدانيها سعادة !! 
أقبل الرجل فسلم عليّ .. 
وفاجأني برغبته تقبيل رأسي فأبيت فأقسم أن يفعل !! 
أردت الحديث معه 
فقال : أخي .. لا تزد جراحي جراح .. 
يكفيني ما سمعته من ياسر وأيمن عن معاناتهما مع ابنة عمي 
( زوجتي ) !! 
نعم أنا الجاني والمجني عليه !! 
أنا الظالم والمظلوم !! 
فقط أعدك أن تتغير أحوال ياسر وأيمن وأن أعوضهما عما مضى !! 
بالفعل تغيرت أحوال ياسر وأيمن .. 
فأصبحا من المتفوقين .. وأصبحت زيارتهما لأمهما بشكل مستمر !! 
قال الأب : ليتك تعتبر ياسر ابناً لك !! 
قلت له : كم يشرفني أن يكون ياسر ولدي

----------


## بيسان

سبحان الله

مشكوووووور اخوي عمااا على القصه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## العنود

*سبحان الله*
*مشكووور اخوي على القصه* 
*يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه*
*مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*

----------


## نجمة سهيل

مشكور اخوي على القصة الرائعه

تسلم يمينك

ننتظر مزيدك

----------


## عماد علي

> سبحان الله
> مشكوووووور اخوي عمااا على القصه
> وبالتوفيق



الله يوفق الجميع أختي بيسان ومشكورة على المرور والرد.

----------


## عماد علي

> *سبحان الله*
> 
> *مشكووور اخوي على القصه* 
> *يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه*
> 
> *مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*



العفو أختي العنود ومشكورة على كرم المرور والرد....

----------


## عماد علي

> مشكور اخوي على القصة الرائعه
> 
> تسلم يمينك
> 
> ننتظر مزيدك



العفو أختي نجمة سهيل ومشكورة على مرورك الجميل وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن.

----------


## الفاقدات

مشكور اخي على هذه القصة الهادفة 
وفي غاية الرووووووعـــــــــــــة
ولاعدمنــــــــــــــــــــــاك

----------


## عماد علي

> مشكور اخي على هذه القصة الهادفة 
> وفي غاية الرووووووعـــــــــــــة
> ولاعدمنــــــــــــــــــــــاك



أهلا بحبيبي الفاقدات نورت صفحتي بإطلالتك النورانية لك مني كل التحايا وجزيل الشكر.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أخي الكريم عماد 
لاأخفيك سِراً فقد لامست هذه القصة شيئ ما في قلبي وأدمعت عيناي. 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تجنن القص مشكورة خيتو

----------


## عماد علي

> أخي الكريم عماد 
> لاأخفيك سِراً فقد لامست هذه القصة شيئ ما في قلبي وأدمعت عيناي. 
> الله يعطيك العافيه



أهلا بك أختي ملكة سبأ.. والله يعافيك ومشكورة على المرور الجميل.

----------


## عماد علي

> تجنن القص مشكورة خيتو



أهلا بك أختي بشاير في صفحتي المتواضعة ... ومشكورة على المرور والرد...

----------


## براءة روح

بصراااحه القصه رووووووووووعه 

بس في البدااايه كانت جداً  :sad2:   :sad2:  حزينه ومؤؤثرة 


الف شكر لك أخوي ع القصه المؤؤثرة والحلووه .....

ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه .....

لا عدمنا جديدك ووحسن أختياارك.....

بأنتظار جديدك دووماً.....

تحياااتي ..... براءة روح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دائما ً الاطفال هم ضحايا الخلافات الزوجيه والطلاق

ويتسائل الجميع لما حالات الانحراف في مجتمعنا في ازدياد ............!!

أحسنت أخي عماد
موفق بعون الله

بإنتظار جديدك

----------


## عماد علي

> بصراااحه القصه رووووووووووعه 
> 
> بس في البدااايه كانت جداً   حزينه ومؤؤثرة  
> 
> الف شكر لك أخوي ع القصه المؤؤثرة والحلووه ..... 
> ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه ..... 
> لا عدمنا جديدك ووحسن أختياارك..... 
> بأنتظار جديدك دووماً..... 
> 
> تحياااتي ..... براءة روح



أهلا بك أختي براءة روح ومشكورة على كرم المرور والرد الجميل... وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن.

----------


## عماد علي

> دائما ً الاطفال هم ضحايا الخلافات الزوجيه والطلاق
> 
> ويتسائل الجميع لما حالات الانحراف في مجتمعنا في ازدياد ............!!
> 
> أحسنت أخي عماد
> موفق بعون الله
> 
> بإنتظار جديدك



الله يوفقك أختي شمعه تحترق وبالتوفيق للجميع ... مشكورة على المرور والرد الرائعين.

----------


## زمان

سبحان الله 

مشكور اخوي على القصة

----------


## عماد علي

> سبحان الله 
> 
> مشكور اخوي على القصة



العفو أخي زمان ومشكور على كرم المرور والرد.

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخوي ع القصة

----------


## عماد علي

> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخوي ع القصة



العفو أختي أفراح الزهراء ومشكورة على كرم المرور والرد.

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو خيو عماد علي 
بصراحه القصه روووووووووووعه
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عماد علي

> يسلموووو خيو عماد علي 
> بصراحه القصه روووووووووووعه
> بارك الله فيك



الرائع هو كرم مرورك الجميل في صفحتي أختي فرح ....والله يبارك في الجميع.

----------


## ام باسم

*مشكور  عماد علي* 

*لاعدمناك*

----------


## عماد علي

> *مشكور عماد علي* 
> 
> *لاعدمناك*



العفو أم باسم ومشكورة على المرور الحلو والرد.....

----------


## السيد السيد

مشكور على القصه الجميله

----------


## عماد علي

> مشكور على القصه الجميله



العفو أخي السيد السيد... ومشكور على كرم المرور والرد.

----------


## محب القائد

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



قصة مدرس مع طالب 
: 


كان ياسر طفل التاسعة في الصف الرابع .وكنت أعطيهم حصتين في 

الأسبوع .. كان نحيل الجسم .أراه دوماً شارد الذهن .. يغالبه النعاس 

كثيراً .. كان شديد الإهمال في دراسته .بل في لباسه وشعره.. دفاتره 

كانت هي الأخرى تشتكي الإهمال والتمزق !! حاولت مراراً أن يعتني 

بنفسه ودراسته فلم أفلح كثيراً لم يجد معه ترغيب أو ترهيب !! ولا 

لوم أو تأنيب !! ذات يوم حضرت إلى المدرسة في الساعة 

السادسةقبل طابور الصباح بساعة كاملة تقريباً كان يوماً شديد 

البرودة .. فوجئت بمنظر لن أنســـــاه دخلت المدرسة فرأيت في زاوية 

من ساحتها طفلين صغيرين قد انزويا على بعضهما .. نظرت من بعيد 

فإذ بهما يلبسان ملابس بيضاء لا تقي جسديهما النحيلة شدة 

البردأسرعت إليهما دون تردد وإذ بي ألمح ياسر يحتضن أخاه 

الأصغر ( أيمن )الطالب في الصف الأول الابتدائي .ويجمع كفيه الصغيرين 

المتجمدين وينفخ فيهما بفمه ويفركهما بيديه 

منظر لا يمكن أن أصفه وشعور لا يمكن أن أترجمه دمعت عيناي من 

هذا المنظر المؤثر 

ناديته : ياسر ما الذي جاء بكما في هذا الوقت 

؟ ولماذا لم تلبسا لباساً يقيكما من البرد !! فازداد ياسر التصاقاً بأخيه 

ووارى عني عينيه البريئتين وهما تخفيان عني الكثير من المعاناة والألم 

التي فضحتها دمعة لم أكن أتصورها ! ضممت الصغير إليّ فأبكاني 

برودة وجنتيه وتيبس يديه أمسكت بالصغيرين فأخذتهما معي إلى 

غرفة المكتبةأدخلتهما وخلعت الجاكيت الذي ألبسه وألبسته 

الصغير أعدت على ياسر السؤال : ياسر ما الذي جاء بك إلى 

المدرسة في هذا الوقت المبكر ومن الذي أحضركما !؟ 

قال ببراءته : لا 

أدري السائق هو الذي أحضرنا !! قلت : ووالدك قال : والدي مسافر 

إلى المنطقة الشرقيةوالسائق هو الذي اعتاد على إحضارنا حتى بوجود 

أبي 

قلت : وأمــــك !! أمك يا ياسر .. كيف أخرجتكما بهذه الملابس 

الصيفية في هذا الوقت !؟ لم يجب ياسر وكأنني طعنته بسكين بدأ 

ينظر إلى الأرض 

ويقول: 

أ... أم... أمي... أميـ... ثم استرسل بالبكى !! قال أيمن ( الصغير ) : 

ماما عند أخوالي !!!!!! 

قلت : ولماذا تركتكم .. ومنذ متى !؟ 

قال أيمن : 

من زمان .. من زمان !! 

قلت : ياسر . هل صحيح ما يقول أيمن !؟

قال : نعم من زمان أمي عند أخوالي .. أبوي طلقها . وضربها .. وراحت 

وتركتنا .. وبدأ يبكي ويبكي !! 

هدأتهما .. وأنا أشعر بمرارة المعاناة 

وبدأت أنا الآخر بالبكى ولكن حاولت أن أتمالك نفسي وأن أكظم ما 

استطعت ولكي لايفقدان الثقة بأمهما قلت ولكن أمكما تحبكما .. أليس كذلك !؟ 

قال ياسر : إيه .. إيه .. إيه .. وأنا أحبها وأحبها وأحبها .. بس 

أبوي !! وزوجته !! 

ثم استرسل في البكاء !! 

قلت له : ما بكما ألا ترى أمك يا ياسر !؟ 

قال : لا .. لا .. أنا من زمان ما شفتها .. أنا يا أستاذ ودي أشوفها لو 

مرة تكفى ياأستاذ !! 

قلت : ألا يسمح لك والدك بذهابك لها !؟ 

قال : كان يسمح بس من يوم تزوج ما عاد سمح لي !!! 
قلت له : يا ياسر . 

زوجت أبوك مثل أمك .. وهي تحبكم !! 

قاطعني ياسر : لا .. لا . يا أستاذ أمي أحلى .. هذي تضربنا .. ودايم 

تسب أمي عندنا !! 
قلت له : ومن يتابعكما في الدراسة !؟ 

قال : ما فيه أحد يتابعنا .. 

وزوجة أبوي تقول له إنها تدرسنا !! 
قلت : ومن يجهز ملابسكما وطعامكما ؟ 

قال : الخادمة .. 

وبعض الأيام أنا !! لأن زوجة أبوي تمنعها وتخليها تغسل البيت !! 

وأنا اللي أجهز ملابسي وملابس أيمن مثل اليوم ! 

اغرورقت عيناي بالدموع فلم أعد استطيع كظمه.. ! 

حاولت رفع معنوياته . 

فقلت : لكنك رجل ويعتمد عليك ! 

قال : أنا ما أبي منها شيء ! 
قلت : ولماذا لم تلبسا لبس شتوي في هذا اليوم ؟ قال : هي منعتني !! قالت : خذ هذي الملابس وروحوا الآن للمدرسة .. 

وأخرجتني من الغرفة وأقفلتها ! 

قدم المعلمون والطلاب للمدرسة . 

قلت لياسر بعد أن أدركت عمق المعاناة والمأساة 

التي يعيشها مع أخيه : لا تخرجا للطابور 

وسأعود إليكما بعد قليل 

خرجت من عندهما .. 

وأنا أشعر بألم يعتصر قلبي .. 

ويقطع فؤادي !

ما ذنب الصغيرين !؟ 

ما الذي اقترفاه ؟ 

حتى يكونا ضحية خلاف أسري .. وطلاق .. وفراق !! 

أين الرحمة !؟ 

أين الضمير !؟ 

أين الدين !؟ 

بل أين الإنسانية !؟ 

قررت أن تكون قضية ياسر وأيمن .. هي قضيتي !! 

جمعت المعلومات عنهما . 

وعن أسرة أمهما .. 

وعرفت أنها تسكن في الرياض !! 

سألت المرشد الطلابي بالمدرسة عن والد ياسر وهل يراجعه !؟ 

أفادني أنه طالما كتب له واستدعاه .. فلم يجب !! 

وأضاف : الغريب أن والدهما يحمل درجة الماجستير .. 

قال عن ياسر : كان ياسر قمة في النظافة والاهتمام . 

وفجأة تغيرت حالته من منتصف الصف الثالث !! 

عرفت فيما بعد أنه منذ وقع الطلاق !! 

حاولت الاتصال بوالده .. فلم أفلح .. 

فهو كثير الأسفار والترحال .. 

بعد جهد .. حصلت على هاتف أمه !! 

استدعيت ياسر يوما إلى غرفتي 

وقلت له : ياسر لتعتبرني عمك أو والدك .. 

ولنحاول أن نصلح الأمور مع والدك .. 

ولتبدأ في الاهتمام بنفسك !! 

نظر إليَّ ولم يجب وكأنه يستفسر عن المطلوب ! 

قلت له : حتماً والدك يحبك .. 

ويريد لك الخير .. ولا بد أن يشعر بأنك تحبه .. 

ويلمس اهتمامك بنفسك وبأخيك وتحسنك في الدراسة أحد 

الأسباب !! 

هزَّ رأسه موافقاً !! 

قلت له : لنبدأ باهتمامك بواجباتك .. 

اجتهد في ذلك !! 
قال : أنا ودي أحل واجباتي . 

بس زوجة أبوي تخليني ما أحل !! 

قلت : أبداً هذا غير معقول .. أنت تبالغ 

قال : لايأستاذ أنا ما أكذب هي دايم تخليني 

اشتغل في البيت وأنظف الحوش , , , !! 

صدقوني .. 

كأني أقرأ قصة في كتاب !! 

أو أتابع مسلسلة كتبت أحداثها من نسج الخيال !!

قلت : حاول أن لا تذهب للبيت إلا وقد قمت بحل 

ما تستطيع من واجباتك !! 

رأيته .. خائفاً متردداً .. وإن كان لديه استعداد !! 

قلت له ( محفزاً ) : ياسر لو تحسنت قليلاً سأعطيك مكافأة !! 

هي أغلى مكافأة تتمناها !! 

نظر إليَّ .. وكأنه يسأل عن ماهيتها !! 

قلت : سأجعلك تكلم أمك بالهاتف من المدرسة !! 

ما كنت أتصور أن يُحْدِثَ هذا الوعد ردة فعل كبيرة !! 

لكنني فوجئت به يقوم ويقبل عليَّ مسرعاً . 

ويقبض على يدي اليمنى ويقبلها 

وهو يقول : 

تكف .. تكف .. يا أستاذ أنا ولهان على أمي !! بس لا يدري أبوي !! 

قلت له : ستكلمها بإذن الله شريطة أن تعدني أن تجتهد .. 

قال : أعدك !! 

بدأ ياسر .. يهتم بنفسه وواجباته . 

وساعدني في ذلك بقية المعلمين 

فكانوا يجعلونه يحل واجباته في حصص الفراغ . 

أو في حصة التربية الفنية ويساعدونه على ذلك !! 

كان ذكياً سريع الحفظ .. فتحسن مستواه في أسبوع واحد !!! 

( صدقوني نعم تغير في أسبوع واحد ) !! 

استأذنت المدير يوماً أن نهاتف أم ياسر .. 

فوافق .. 

اتصلت في الساعة العاشرة صباحاً . 

فردت امرأة كبيرة السن .. 

قلت لها : أم ياسر موجودة !! 
قالت : ومن يريدها ؟ 
قلت : معلم ياسر !! 
قالت : أنا جدته . يا ولدي وش أخباره .. 

حسبي الله على اللي كان السبب .. 

حسبي الله على اللي حرمها منه !! 
هدأتها قليلاً .. فعرفت منها بعض قصة معاناة ابنتها ( أم ياسر ) !! 
قالت : لحظة أناديها ( تبي تطير من الفرح ) !! 
جاءت أم ياسر المكلومة .. 

مسرعة .. 

حدثتني وهي تبكي !! 

قالت : أستاذ .. 

وش أخبار ياسر طمني الله يطمنك بالجنة !! 
قلت : ياسر بخير .. وعافية .. 

وهو مشتاق لك !! 
قالت : وأنا .. فلم أعد أسمع إلا بكاءها .. ونشيجها !! 

قالت وهي تحاول كتم العبرات : أستاذ ( طلبتك ) 

ودي أسمع صوته وصوت أيمن .. 

أنا من خمسة أشهر ما سمعت أصواتهم !! 
لم أتمالك نفسي فدمعت عيناي !! 

يا لله .. أين الرحمة ؟ أين حق الأم !؟ 

قلت : أبشري ستكلمينه وباستمرار .. 

لكن بودي أن تساعدينني في محاولة الرفع من مستواه .. 

شجعيه على الاجتهاد .. لنحاول تغييره .. 

لنبعث بذلك رسالة إلى والده !!! 

قالت : والده !! ( الله يسامحه ) .. 

كنت له نعم الزوجة . 

ولكن ما أقول إلا : الله يسامحه !! 

ثم قالت : المهم . 

ودي أكلمهم واسمع أصواتهم !! 

قلت : حالاً .. لكن كما وعدتني .. 

لا تتحدثين في مشاكله مع زوجة أبيه أو أبيه !! 

قالت : أبشر ! 

دعوت ياسر وأيمن إلى غرفة المدير وأغلقت الباب .. 

قلت : ياسر .. هذي أمك تريد أن تكلمك !! 

لم ينبت ببنت شفه . 

أسرع إليَّ وأخذ السماعة من يدي 

وقال : أمي .. أمي .. أمي .. 
تحول الحديث إلى بكاء !! 


تركته .. يفرغ ألماً ملأ فؤاده .. 

وشوقاً سكن قلبه !! 

حدثها .. خمسة عشر دقيقة !! 

أما أيمن ... 

فكان حديثها معه قصة أخرى .. 

كان بكاء وصراخ من الطرفين !! 

ثم أخذتُ السماعة منهما . 

وكأنني أقطع طرفاً من جسمي .. 

فقالت لي : سأدعو لك ليلاً ونهاراً .. 

لكن لا تحرمني من ياسر وأخيه !! ولا يعلم بذلك والدهما !! 

قلت : لن تحرمي من محادثتهم بعد اليوم !! وودعتها ! 

قلت لياسر بعد أن وضعت سماعة الهاتف : انصرف وهذه المكالمة 

مكافأة لك على اهتمامك الفترة الماضية .. 

وسأكررها لك إن اجتهدت أكثر !! 

عاد الصغير .. فقبَّل يدي .. 

وخرج وقد افترَّ عن ثغره الصغير ابتسامة فرح ورضى !! 

قال : أوعدك يا أستاذ أن اجتهد وأجتهد !! 

مضت الأيام وياسر من حسن إلى أحسن .. 

يتغلب على مشاكله شيئاً فشيئا .. رأيت فيه رجلاً يعتمد عليه !! 

في نهاية الفصل لأول ظهرت النتائج 

فإذا بياسر الذي اعتاد أن يكون ترتيبه 

بعد العشرين في فصل عدد طلابه ( 26 ) طالباً يحصل على الترتيب 

( السابع ) !! 

دعوته . إليَّ وقد أحضرت له ولأخيه هدية قيمة .. 

وقلت له : نتيجتك هذه هي رسالة إلى والدك .. 

ثم سلمته الهدية وشهادة تقدير على تحسنه .. 

وأرفقت بها رسالة مغلقة بعثتها لأبيه 

كتبتها كما لم أكتب رسالة من قبل .. 

كانت من عدة صفحات !! 

بعثتها . 

ولم أعلم ما سيكون أثرها .. وقبولها !! 

خالفني البعض ممن استشرتهم وأيد البعض !! 

خشينا أن يشعر بالتدخل في خصوصياته !! 

ولكن الأمانة والمعاناة التي شعرت بها دعت إلى كل ما سبق !! 

ذهب ياسر .. يوم الأثنين بالشهادة والرسالة والهدية 

بعد أن أكدت عليه أن يضعها بيد والدة !! 

في صبيحة يوم الثلاثاء .. 

قدمت للمدرسة الساعة السابعة صباحاً .. 

وإذ بياسر قد لبس أجمل الملابس يمسك بيده رجلاً حسن الهيئة 

والهندام !! 

أسرع إليَّ ياسر . 

وسلمت عليه .. 

وجذبني حتى يقبل رأسي !! 
وقال : أستاذ .. هذا أبوي .. هذا أبوي !! 

ليتكم رأيتم الفرحة في عيون الصغير .. 

ليتكم رأيتم الاعتزاز بوالده .. 

ليتكم معي لشعرتم بسعادة لا تدانيها سعادة !! 

أقبل الرجل فسلم عليّ .. 

وفاجأني برغبته تقبيل رأسي فأبيت فأقسم أن يفعل !! 

أردت الحديث معه 

فقال : أخي .. لا تزد جراحي جراح .. 

يكفيني ما سمعته من ياسر وأيمن عن معاناتهما مع ابنة عمي 

( زوجتي ) !! 

نعم أنا الجاني والمجني عليه !! 

أنا الظالم والمظلوم !! 

فقط أعدك أن تتغير أحوال ياسر وأيمن وأن أعوضهما عما مضى !! 

بالفعل تغيرت أحوال ياسر وأيمن .. 

فأصبحا من المتفوقين .. وأصبحت زيارتهما لأمهما بشكل مستمر !! 

قال الأب : ليتك تعتبر ياسر ابناً لك 
قلت له : كم يشرفني أن يكون ياسر ولدي !! 

منقول . . .*

----------


## أنوار المهدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله القصة مرة مرة حلوة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلموووووووووووووو على القصة الرائعة جدا لا عدمنا من جديدك ....... تحيــــــــــاتي

----------


## Taka

........مشكووووووور على القصه.......

----------


## Princess

انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
مثله كثير في حياتنا.. واسوء من هالواقع
الله يغير الحال ويهدي الجميع
ويكون بالعون
مشكورين اخواني على القصه
من جد تفطر القلب
يعطيكم العافيه
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عماد علي

*محب القائد*

*الاخوان المشاركون*

*أميرة المرح*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*قصه تحمل في اكف حروفها*
*دموع الالم*
*وبين الكلمات* 
*عذاب الحرمان*
*قصه ابكتني على حال هذا الزمان*
*هنا يتيتم الاطفال بوجود الوالدين احياء*
*يتيتم لسبب الظروف وقسوتها*
*او حتى لقسوت قلوب الاباء*



*سلمتــ يمناااك*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

القصة مرة مؤثرة 
تسلم عليها 
فعلا وحقيقة في ناس بهذي القسوة 
الله ينجينا

----------


## ضوى

*مشكور اخي على هذه القصة الهادفة 
وفي غاية الرووووووعـــــــــــــة
وربي يوفقك*

----------


## واحد فاضي

والله قصة تفطر القلب 

وتخلي الدمعه تجري 

ما ذنب الأطفال في مثل هذه الظروف 

تسلم أخي أبو باسم 

تحياتي

----------


## عماد علي

*سحر القوافي*

*عفاف الهدى*

*ضوى*

*واحد فاضي*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------

